# FR: The train was 30 minutes late



## Tranquillity

" Le train a été trente minutes de retard; assez pour me faire rater mon avion! 

A: été
B: de
C: pour
D: faire

 Which of the words are wrong ? "

 I chose B because I thought the correct version would be "en retard" but it turns out that the answer is actually A ! Could someone explain why ? 

 Thanks !


----------



## sebnever

yes! A because we say *Le train a eu trente minutes de retard; assez pour me faire rater mon avion! *


----------



## Tranquillity

... but de can be wrong too right ? because I've always said je suis en retard and nobody's ever said anything, so why can't we say le train a été trente minutes en retard ?


----------



## coursic

_le train est arrivé avec 30 mn de retard_, 
_le train avait trente mn de retard_,
_le train a eu 30 mn de retard_,
but you can't say _le train a été 30 mn de retard_


----------



## Tranquillity

What about _le train a été 30 mn en retard _?


----------



## honeybfly

_le train etait en retard_


----------



## sebnever

I know that it's a bit weird but you can say:
- Le train a eu trente minutes de retard
- Le train était en retard
but you can't say: - Le train a été 30min en retard


----------



## janpol

a été en retard de 30 mn" doit être correct mais ça ne se dit pas...


----------



## itka

If you really want to use the verb "être" _(why ?)_ you could say :
*"Le train a été en retard de 30 minutes"*...


----------



## Tranquillity

now I'm even more confused...I thought *était* was only for saying something that lasted for a long while... (i.e. Quand j'etais petit, j'etais tres marrant).


----------



## itka

You could as well say : _"Le train était en retard de trente minutes"._
The tense you choose doesn't depend on the fact that the action is lasting or not, it hangs on the play *you* want to give to this action : 
is it the main action of your story ? ---> passé composé,
is it only a piece of the settings in which you're telling a story ? ---> imparfait.
_"Excusez-moi, Monsieur le Directeur, je ne suis pas à l'heure, car mon train a eu trente minutes de retard ce matin"._
_"Excusez-moi, Monsieur le Directeur, ce matin, il y avait du brouillard, il neigeait très fort, mon train était en retard de trente minutes, c'est pourquoi je ne suis pas arrivée à l'heure"_.


----------



## Icetrance

The difference between _"le train était en retard_" et "_le train a été en retard_" is indeed subtle.

Le train a été en retard = The train was late or the train came in/arrived late (answers the question: what happened or how did things turn out?)

Le train était en retard = The train was late (describes how things were: here, the focus is not on the action of the train coming in late, but rather that the train was considered as being "late" because it arrived late.


----------



## antorcan

Hi tranquility,

I think a few grammatical (and other) points will help in understanding. 

1) "Etre" is a "verbe attributif". 
You can read more about "verbes attributifs" here.
http://www.etudes-litteraires.com/attribut.php 

2) The French language is very often strict about the placement of words in order to render an idea clear. The principal part of the attribute must essentiellement come immediately after the verb. 
BAD: Le train a été trente minutes...
GOOD: Le train a été en retard...
It is OK to say "Le train a été en retard de trente minutes". In the construction of the attribute, the principal part "en retard" juxtaposes the verb "être" while the subordinate part "de trente minutes" is further away. 

3) The English language allows a great deal of flexibility as to the placement of the attribute. 
So we can write "The train was thirty minutes late" as well as "The train was late by thirty minutes".

4) We are more forgiving when it comes to spoken language. We pay more attention about what is written. 
You may have gotten away with saying "J'étais cinq minutes en retard" without being corrected because we allow ourselves more leeway when we speak. We apply higher standards of grammar when we write.


----------



## Icetrance

The difference between the passé composé and the imparfait can be difficult to "feel" for non-native speakers in some situations. That said, some francophone natives have told me that even they have some problems with this when they are writing.

Le train avait 30 minutes de retard = The train "was being/coming"" 30 minutes late (not seeing any beginning or end to the state of being late; just background information).
'
Le train a eu 30 minutes de retard = The train "arrived", or possibly, "ended up being" 30 minutes late (seen as something that happened).


----------



## yuechu

If it is a person late instead of a train, would the grammatical structure be the same usually? (J'aurai 30 minutes de retard ?)
Could someone also say "Je serai en retard (de ? par ?) trente minutes" ?

Merci d'avance !


----------



## Bezoard

Usuel_ :J'aurai 30 minutes de retard _   ou _J'aurai un retard de 30 minutes._
Moins usuel_ : Je serai en retard (de ?_    par ? ) _trente minutes_


----------



## yuechu

Merci pour ton aide, Bezoard !


----------



## Maître Capello

C'est pour moi surtout _J'aurai un retard d'une demi-heure_ que je ne trouve pas très naturel. Je n'emploierais ce tour que pour un transport suivant un horaire précis, comme dans l'exemple du train : _Le train a un retard d'une demi-heure_. 

Je dirais soit _J'aurai une demi-heure de retard_, soit _J'arriverai avec une demi-heure de retard_.


P.S.: C'est un tout autre débat, mais je préfère _une demi-heure_ à _trente minutes_.


----------



## yuechu

Merci, Maître Capello !


----------



## Bezoard

Maître Capello said:


> C'est pour moi surtout _J'aurai un retard d'une demi-heure_ que je ne trouve pas très naturel. Je n'emploierais ce tour que pour un transport suivant un horaire précis, comme dans l'exemple du train : _Le train a un retard d'une demi-heure_.


Il est possible que je sois tellement habitué à entendre des annonces de ce type diffusées avec une voix suave par les hauts-parleurs de la SNCF qu'il en résulte une influence sur ma façon de parler !


----------



## Terio

Maître Capello said:


> Je dirais soit _J'aurai une demi-heure de retard_, soit _J'arriverai avec une demi-heure de retard._



Je dirais plutôt _J'arriverai une demi-heure en retard._ Est-ce que cette tournure vous paraît étrange ?


----------



## Maître Capello

Je la trouve personnellement un peu curieuse avec le verbe _arriver_, mais elle ne me choquerait pas avec _être_.


----------

